# Castor oil for longer lashes? Has anyone had success with this?



## godfreygirl

I read that castor oil lightly brushed into your eyelashes every night will make them longer and healthier......which I could really benefit from. I did a Google search with "castor oil for longer lashes" and got some positive AND negative results.




One positive search was from Prevention Magazine. I tried it for the first time last night just using a Q-Tip.....so it's WAY to soon to know if it works. Has anyone else heard of this or tried it with success?


----------



## magosienne

i personnally can't stand castor oil on my lashes, if i do, the next morning my eyes are puffy and gross. that said, i made the mistake of buying a bottle that contained also alcohol, that's probably why. i noticed they were longer though.

you might also wanna check this thread : castor oil made my eyebrows fuller.


----------



## GlossyAbby

there is a mascara that you can buy that lengthens eyelashes... i saw a miss america contestant raving about it on tv...but its like $125 a tube and she said dont use it on lower lashes just upper or you will get cheek hair... ewww


----------



## Leony

Hello, you might want to check out these threads:


----------



## (:KrIsTy:)

There's this stuff called enormous lash. here's some before and after pics.

Finders key purse, keyholders, custom purse keychain, keyfinder, promotion keychain - Enormous Lash


----------



## kayleigh83

Some of those pictures look legit, but half of them look like they're just not wearing mascara in the "before" picture and wearing it in the "after", or had tinted lashes or something. Both of which make light coloured eyelashes appear longer anyways.

But a couple of them did look genuine!


----------



## Cassiopea

I use it every night, it is beautiful for my lashes


----------



## suzannev68

I gotta try this.

thanks


----------



## Fatimah

it's funny i was just researching on this the other day...i actually wanted to get talika's lipocils, but now i think i'm gonna give castor oil a try first!


----------



## Nenah2008

I think it maybe good to this but be careful Getting this in your eye it burns.


----------



## Johanna

A Polish girl I know uses castor oil in her lashes every night... She has the most perfect eyelashes I have ever seen and she had quite normal lashes before she started to use castor oil. But don't put too much of it and be careful when applying it.


----------



## mowgli

you could also try vaseline - ive tried both, and they have both worked for me, its just a question of keeping up the application.

I now use vaseline on top of my eyecream around my eyes, so some vaseline always gets onto my lashes anyway...works great!


----------



## aney

I use castor oil on my lashes! I wouldnt say it makes them longer, but it does make them thicker and heathier looking! but it take some time to get results! I love it!


----------



## ColdDayInHell

I'm skeptical about castor oil or vaseline making eyelashes longer, thicker or healthier. According to The Beauty Brains website, "the American Cancer Society looked into a bunch of false claims about castor oil and decided that there was no data to show that it did much of anything. I quote the ACS:

Naturopathic practitioners and some others claim that castor oil boosts the immune system by increasing white blood cells, which help the body fight infection,and other immune cells. They also claim that castor oil helps dissolve cysts, warts, and tumors, as well as soften bunions and corns. Other claims for castor oil include treating lymphoma, bacterial and viral diseases (including HIV), arthritis, skin and hair conditions, eye irritations, diseases of the colon and gallbladder, bursitis, multiple sclerosis, and Parkinsonâ€™s disease. There is no scientific evidence to support these claimsâ€¦"

You can read the post here.


----------



## xbabygirl

I already bought castor oil, but totally forgot about starting on it. Haha, hopefully I'll get started tonight. Wish me luck.


----------



## Savannah Abare

Before i bought it i was very sceptical as i didnt think it would improve the condition of my lashes, but after reading a couple of reviews and trying it out myself, i could see that the castor oil really helped grow my lashes. I checked out reviews on makeupalley and other beauty forums.

For anyone still undecided, check out this review:

(deleted link per Terms of Service)


----------



## divadoll

I personally have had no success with the castor oil on lashes. I often wonder Why anyone would have thought of processing this oil from one of the most poisonous seeds on Earth! RicIn protein found in castor plants are so toxic that an amount the size of a grain of salt can kill an adult human! Although this is a 'natural' product, this can Never be processed as a DIY.


----------



## makeupbyomar

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I personally have had no success with the castor oil on lashes. I often wonder Why anyone would have thought of processing this oil from one of the most poisonous seeds on Earth! RicIn protein found in castor plants are so toxic that an amount the size of a grain of salt can kill an adult human! Although this is a 'natural' product, this can Never be processed as a DIY.


 Yeah, but the key word you used there is "processed". If it wasn't, the typcial paranoid "US government agencies that are afraid of being sued" FDA and USDA wouldn't have approved the sale of it in the first place. People will do all sorts of things to themselves in the search for eternal youth and beauty, doesn't mean it makes it right.


----------



## Permanentmakeup

You can use castor oil, olive oil or vaseline if you want thick, longer and healthier eyelashes..........


----------



## FacesbySAM

I've heard a lot of people using it to make their eyebrows grow, but never for the lashes.  I use coconut oil on my lashes at night, and it's really helped them get thicker and stronger.  Haven't really noticed much length yet, but they feel stronger to me, which should make them fall out less and in the end become longer.  Only been using about two weeks, so that's a great sign!


----------



## Amara18

I'm not sure about that, but I'd rather use mascara or lash extensions...


----------



## Maha Maven

I have used it and it works incredibly well, on the eyebrows too.  To prevent discomfort on my eyes, I apply eyedrops like 5 minutes before I brush on the castor oil and I find it makes all the difference.

Hope that helps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lolalove143

Yeah it works wonder for my hair! I've always wanted *longer and THICKER* lashes so I use that mixed with a bit of coconut oil. Castor oil is a bit too drying alone. I also use that for my oil cleansing routine too! It helps remove a lot gunk in my pores. If I want even more lashes...I usually like to slap on a pair of my fav ESQIDO mink lashes in Oh So Sweet.


----------



## JillianOwens

Hey Ladies.

Why isn't anyone talking about Latisse? It seems so much easier to spend the $125 on something that appears to work consistently, rather than applying castor oil or coconut oil nightly.  I have to imagine those oils could irritate the eyes, right?

I have ok eyelashes, so I haven't used Latisse or castor oil, but I would love to know if any of you have tried both. Which one did you prefer?

Thanks to anyone who shares and Happy Valentine's Day






-JO


----------



## angie828

I have tried it but with no luck. It just did not give me the look that I wanted of thicker, longer lashes.  Maybe I did not do it long enough?


----------



## CandyLipstick

I prefer to use coconut oil personally, it smells lovely and it so much cleaner-feeling and is non-comedogenic and anti-bacterial. Plus it acts as a sunscreen as well. I basically use it to remove all my mascara and at the same time it conditions my lashes (it gets off all makeup and waterproof mascara and eyeliner as well).


----------



## Elena K

as far as I know length of your eye lashed is determined by your genes, so I highly doubt castor or some other oil can make them longer. However, since oils have conditioning properties, they may improve overall appearance of eye lashes.


----------



## JD Arias

U need to be careful with that, some people gets great results and others (alergic) may loose the lashes. No ones wants that. 

I fake my lashes using a really good mascara,i use Benefit mascara, it costs about 25$ and it is really good!!!


----------



## Chicki

I love Castor oil for my lashes. It makes them so thick and long. The only thing is when they get to the length and thickness I like I use it every other night instead. My lashes were looking really fake and ridiculous at one point so I had to back off. I've also used careprost (generic latisse) on my lashes with excellent results. However, they weren't as dramatic, it doesn't do as much for thickness, and it's more expensive. So for me, I prefer Castor oil, but if you don't get results from it, careprost/latisse is your next best bet.


----------



## deniceu

(Hey Ladies.

Why isn't anyone talking about Latisse? It seems so much easier to spend the $125 on something that appears to work consistently, rather than applying castor oil or coconut oil nightly.  I have to imagine those oils could irritate the eyes, right?

I have ok eyelashes, so I haven't used Latisse or castor oil, but I would love to know if any of you have tried both. Which one did you prefer?)

Hi there, I've tried Latisse and although it does grow longer, thicker lashes, the side effects can be bad and outweigh the benefit - for me.

First, it's expensive.  $125 for a couple months' worth of Latisse.  That's after you go to the dermatologist and pay a copay there, to obtain an Rx.

It can change your eye color.  Mainly in light eyed people, however, I have green-gold-brown hazel eyes and it darkened mine to more brown than green-gold.

It darkened the skin around my eyes. My upper lids got a reddish-brown hue to them and under my eyes, along the rim as well.  Darker pigmented skin around my eyes is the last thing I wanted.  I ended up using lots of concealer to hide it - and that makes me look older and more wrinkled - LoL.

It stops working if you stop using it, your lashes return to their normal state, so you have to keep paying the high price for it to keep up the long lashes.  Luckily for me, my eye color did eventually fade a little, as did the darkened skin around my eyelids. 

I used it for about a year and decided the pros didn't outnumber the cons.

And here's the main reason I cannot endorse Latisse:  I used it from December 2009 until about November 2010.  In May of 2011, I was diagnosed with cataracts at age 43.  I'd never had any evidence of cataracts before and i had an aggressive form of it and was legally blind in one eye by January 2013.

I just had my lens replaced in my left eye and will be getting a new one in my right eye soon.  My optometrist said it's not connected because Latisse was developed from glaucoma medication, but my ophthalmologist surgeon finds it interesting and made sure it was noted in my chart.  I find the coincidence intriguing.

So now that I have had cataract surgery and am having Lasik surgery next week to correct the astigmatism caused from that surgery, I'm told that Dry Eye Sydrom is common in most patients after these two surgeries.  I found that organic cold pressed castor oil in the eyes can relieve dry eyes and grow longer, thicker lashes.


----------



## Jazz Pollard

Hii Guys..i'm trying this castor oil for my eyelashes..and it has been probably 4 days and i noticed that my lashes fell out too..but i'm not to sure...i'm still going to go with it for 3 weeks and see what happens!!! Some people will claim that this is ridiculous, but they have neither tried it nor understand why it works... The reason why it works is that nearly not any eyelashes have grown to their maximum length and thickness. Castor oil just ensures that they grow all the way.

Know more about Does Castor Oil Help Eyelashes Grow that will certainly help you!!!


----------



## surbhi12

To get longer eyelashes you can also apply vaseline on your eyelashes before going to bed. Leave it for overnight rinse off next morning with lukewarm water.After few months, you’ll notice longer and more beautiful eyelashes.


----------



## Rose Addison

I usually put it on my lashes before bed, after taking eye makeup off and although to say they've been longer would be jumping the gun bc growth like that takes time to see. I would say they have been softer and make putting on mascara a breeze therefore making them look longer and fuller.


----------



## 11.11

You can also try mixing castor oil with coconut oil and a little bit of avocado oil to make it more effective


----------



## crystalfisk282

well maybe one of nowadays I'll try that. Question it'll perform but its value a try


----------



## enspirebeauty_888

I've checked out a lot of reviews with castor oil and found many positive and nnegative reviews... If your using cold pressed castor oil keep in mind if you have sensitive skin you may want to mix it with almond oil just so that your lashes and skin remain soft and conditioned. I did come across in my findings because castor oil is so potent with various nutritional properties it can irritate the skin around the eyelid. Hope this tip helps.


----------



## Lin1018

Castor oil is too thick for me and after reading enspirebeauty's post I am glad that I decided to use Vit E oil on eyebrows and they are thicker thank goodness. Now I will mix it with argan oil &amp; start on eyelashes.


----------



## JessicaL

There are some good products for your problems. It really helps to thicken your hair and make them look a lot better and healthier. I personally heard a lot of good things about this product http://www.madefromearth.com/peppermint-herbal-conditioner.html It sure is worth trying!


----------



## perrinevs

I use castor oil as a cleanser and since I've been doing that I must say my eyelashes look longer! So i'd say yes, it works  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## grannyalston

I only believe the beauty, hair and skincare products by HL as they are natural and herbal. And yes, there is no side-effect of using these products. I am using them from some years and so far I am happy with the results.


----------



## JessicaL

Lashes will be healtiher and it will look like they are more thick, but longer? I would't say it is possible.


----------



## enspirebeauty_888

I have been using cold pressed castor oil mixed in with almond oil for about 15 days my lashes do look longer. I am going to give it another two weeks and hopefully be able to show the before and after pics. I find this method very effective.


----------



## skindeeplaserservices

no i never use castor oil for lashes


----------

